# Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter cannot start



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I am getting a "Code 10" (this device cannot start) and a dreaded yellow question mark for something called "Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter #2" in the Network Adapters section of my PC's Device Manager.
I run Win XP PRo SP2 and I have on-board LAN (Intel PRO/1000 CT). I connect peer-to-peer to a LAN via a switch, and I have Internet access through a gateway router.
Despite the fact I have a modem connected to my PC, there are no connections present that could be using it. The only other connection present is the 1394 Adapter (no wireless networks etc.) I do not need to have any network bridge.
I seem to have full LAN and WAN functionality - I am simply annoyed by this discrepancy.
I checked out my registry, even tried to remove "tunmp" from HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Services (and ControlSet002 etc.), but to no avail...
I will greatly appreciate your expert advice. Please help me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Results of TCP/IP stack repair effort*

I've just performed both commands and rebooted; however, the problem still persists.

Could it be that either a Group Policy or a conflict with another device prevents the MS Tun Miniport Adapter from starting?

We're talking about an MS TCP/IP v.6 component, isn't that right?
In that case, shouldn't it be possible to observe some malfunction on the dependent protocol?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd simply uninstall IPV6, you don't need it anyway.

Start, Run, IPV6 UNINSTALL


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Uninstalling TCP/IP v.6*

Hi, Johnwill, and thanks a lot for looking into my problem.

I ran the command you suggested, only to find (after rebooting) in the NIC properties configuration window, that TCP/IP v.6 was still active!
Anyhow, I uninstalled it from there, as well, rebooted, the TCP/IP v.6 is gone, but the problem is still persistent.

I looked into my Registry, and the only connection to Tunmp that I could find (after having successfully uninstalled TCP/IP v.6) was to NDIS.
Do you think my pc is still running some service that calls for the MS Tun Miniport Adapter? But still, if that is the case, why on earth this device cannot start? What could be of such authority as to prohibit it from starting? A group policy, perhaps? A corrupted dll? A missing critical element? But then, why no other "red flags"?

NB I ran Live Safety that MS provides here:
http://safety.live.com/site/en-US/default.htm?s_cid=sah
and, despite the thorough and comprehensive testing, it did not come up with even aremote awareness that I had a problematic device.

Anyhow, for anybody interested in my experience with Live Safety, it can be found here:
http://boards.live.com/safetyboards/thread.aspx?ThreadID=19261
I would suggest, Johnwill, that this could even provide you with important feedback on what may be happening in my pc.

Thanks a lot; I'll simply have to keep trying...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Required to boot?*

Ah, Johnwill, one most probably would wonder why I don't simply uninstall the annoying "MS Tun Miniport Adapter" device.
Well, the message I get is that it's required to boot.
Hmm, that means there is a service or protocol (other than the now removed TCP/IP v.6) that depends on it, isn't that right?
And if this is correct, then we could probably nail it down through msconfig - or not?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's some other folks discussing possible solutions.

http://forums.windrivers.com/archive/index.php/t-67562


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Feedback*

Hi, Johnwill.

I looked into the solutions provided in that site, and found out that those guys were experiencing the exact same problems I have; that is:
a. Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter won't go away if you uninstall TCP/IP v.6.
b. It won't go away even if you remove the relevant Registry entries.

The only guy that had an actual fix to suggest, was the one that repaired Windows through the installation CD; however, I would opt to avoid this.

Anyhow, since Registry is mentioned, the Tunmp service appears (_apart from:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\tunmp
that are mentioned at the suggested page and I've already tried removing_),

also at the following places:

HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ROOT\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\Root\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Hardware Profiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ROOT\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Eventlog\System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Eventlog\System\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0008
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0008\Ndi
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0014
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0014\Ndi
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\DeviceClasses\{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}\##?#ROOT#*TUNMP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\DeviceClasses\{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}\##?#ROOT#*TUNMP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}\#{5CA7957A-5D93-4BAE-9042-A42FE7D3A7FA}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\Root\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Hardware Profiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ROOT\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Hardware Profiles\Current\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ROOT\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Eventlog\System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Eventlog\System\tunmp

*N.B. All Registry items under ControlSet002 are repeated identically for ControlSet003, ControlSet004 & CurrentControlSet.*

Any ideas? Can any of these keys link us to the malbehaving protocol or service that keeps this device from either starting or getting removed?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have never had this particular issue, so I've also never had to solve it. :smile: I think we've reached the end of my ideas.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Last resort...*

Dear Johnwill, forgive me for starting sailing away from your safe haven of immense patience, by further harping upon this matter, but it's my last chance...

If you have a look at my Registry entries provided in my last message, what's your opinion about my deleting all of them and giving it a try? Is there anything among those keys, whose deletion can have chaotic consequences?

Thanks a lot, mate.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't honestly say, but if you're going to do that many deletions in the registry, I suggest at least a restore point, and probably a complete backup! :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Request for move*

Johnwill, I would be obliged if you could move this thread over to the Windows XP area; when I was discussing there (in another thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=103178) part of my troubleshooting concerns regarding this issue, there was some interest raised by that area's experts - and I'd like to keep banging on this till it finally gets resolved.

My $64 question is simple and straightforward: Which option is viable?
a. This can be straightened out thru "fine-tuning" and "re-arranging" my Windows.
b. This can be straightened out thru running sfc.
c. This can be straightened out thru the extensive Registry deletions I suggested.
d. This can be straightened out by repair-installing Windows.
e. None of the above.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/Microsoft_Tun_Miniport_Adapter/4-170581-0.html
Bazza25 
New Member

Offline

Posts: 1


Re: Complex problem with Internet 
« Reply #4 on: April 01, 2005, 08:20:27 AM »	

A simple solution to removing the Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter #2 is to go into safemode and move or delete the drivers
tunmp.sys c:\windows\system32\drivers
netip6.pnf c:\windows\inf
nettun.pnf c:\windows\inf
once the drivers are out of their orignal location restart,go to device manager and uninstall,and then move the drivers back to where they came from

From Experts-Exchange forum (who in turn are quoting info from Microsoft):
"Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter (comes with Microsoft Windows 2003 .Net
Server), a network driver that provides a tunnel with a File API interface,
through which a user-mode Windows application or service can interact with
the network stack as if the application were a network interface."

Not my area of expertise (networking) but in essence this is a "software
adapter," not physical hardware. I don't know how it gets installed but
since I don't see it on my system, would guess that it appears only if
there is other software installed that needs/uses the functionality it
offers.
don't know if any of this i found searching helps,my own thoughts
run sfc /scannow
clean the registry with jv16 power tools,safer than just starting to delete items from the reg and crossing your fingers
if nothing else has worked a repair install


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*It is high time I got my act together and did something about it!*

Well, dealing with other people's issues finally comes at a price: your own issues remain unresolved. I was looking at a proposed slogan the other day and got thinking “Yeah, right; I for sure am _still _riddled with my proverbial pain... if I was seeing other users' trouble _this _way, they would definitely be unhappy!”

Anyhow, there are *one thousand *viewers of this thread at this time, and still no resolution... Plus, there is *not one *solution to this problem anywhere else in the whole Web (just checked)! So, I thought all those poor souls that share the same challenge with me would be delighted to know that *I FINALLY CRACKED THE CASE!*

However, before moving on, let us first connect with the previous episodes (it's been quite a while...) As soon as dai posted his suggestions, I got immediately busy working on them. So, here's their outcome:



dai said:


> http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/Microsoft_Tun_Miniport_Adapter/4-170581-0.html


Above web page states version 5.1.2600.1106 for the driver of the Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter (which is pre-SP2; mine is 5.1.2600.2180), and anyhow the download link provided in that web page does not work.




dai said:


> A simple solution to removing the Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter #2 is to go into safe mode and move or delete the drivers
> tunmp.sys c:\windows\system32\drivers
> netip6.pnf c:\windows\inf
> nettun.pnf c:\windows\inf
> once the drivers are out of their original location restart, go to device manager and uninstall, and then move the drivers back to where they came from


I removed said drivers in safe mode, and to take it to the extremes, I additionally removed the following drivers, as well:
ip6fw.inf
ip6fw.pnf
ip6fw.sys
netip6.inf
nettun.inf
tcpip6.sys
wship6.dll

My computer, as a matter of fact, operated for almost a week without all those drivers - and it worked OK (to my amazement!)... However, whenever I tried uninstalling the Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter, I would get the “this device is required for the computer to boot” message... This behavior was identical in both Normal and Safe boot operations.

An undesirable side effect of this was that now I had TWO devices with the dreaded yellow exclamation mark: my original “Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter #2” AND a revived “Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter” that I didn't know how it surfaced. Needless to say that neither of them was uninstallable in whatever mode my computer was running...




dai said:


> From Experts-Exchange forum (who in turn are quoting info from Microsoft): “Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter (comes with Microsoft Windows 2003 .Net Server), a network driver that provides a tunnel with a File API interface through which a user-mode Windows application or service can interact with the network stack as if the application were a network interface.”
> 
> Not my area of expertise (networking) but in essence this is a “software adapter,” not physical hardware. I don't know how it gets installed but since I don't see it on my system, would guess that it appears only if there is other software installed that needs/uses the functionality it offers.


So, it would make good sense for me to nail that piece of software that calls for the Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter; however I was void of any ideas, and I couldn't find any relevant references or resources anywhere.




dai said:


> don't know if any of this i found searching helps, my own thoughts: run sfc /scannow


I did it; didn't change a thing.




dai said:


> clean the registry with jv16 power tools, safer than just starting to delete items from the reg and crossing your fingers
> if nothing else has worked a repair install


Well, as far as the Windows Repair Installation was concerned, it made sense since it was documented that it solved the problem for one user (my post #8 above), and by definition it rebuilds the Registry - so a lot of inutile and/or conflicting entries are getting removed this way. However, since I had not located the actual mechanism that was holding so tight on this device and would not let it be uninstalled, I wasn't sure if this piece of software was a Windows Component or not. Because if it _wasn't_, then the Repair Installation wouldn't alter anything. Same would happen if it was due to a Windows setting of mine; as soon as it would be again enabled in the new installation, I'd be most probably facing the same issue.

So, what I was _actually _looking for, was a FIX, a workaround, a way to remove it _without _walking blindfolded. I was reluctant to use a third-party utility to tweak my Registry, and since my computer was working pretty much OK despite this problem, I got active in helping others and remained totally idle regarding my own issue for 69 days straight... That is until today, when I eventually decided to get over with it, once and for all! (OMG - new Year resolutions in mid-August!)

A VERY IMPORTANT NOTICE GOES HERE: I opted to resolve it by doing what I so much enjoy: manually modifying my Registry. People tend to regard me as someone who knows his way around the Registry, so I'm most probably _not _a Sunday driver in this aspect. The fix will be provided in the ensuing post, accompanied with sufficient precautions for the average user. If, however, you do not feel very comfortable with the idea of working on your Registry, then just attempt a Windows Repair Installation and see if _that _will help you get rid of it.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Take away my squeaky toy - TUN MINIPORT ADAPTER CASE DEFINITIVELY SOLVED!*

(IMPORTANT NOTE: This forum’s software inserts blank spaces in the names of the Registry keys provided herein. Please ignore these spaces; they are not part of the keys’ names.)


1. Before moving on, please make sure to familiarize yourself with everything you need to know about backing up, editing and restoring your Registry. Read the following:
How to back up, edit, and restore the registry in Windows XP (with Guided Help)
Backing up the Windows registry


2. Make a backup of your System State. To do so, press Windows Key + *R*, type *ntbackup*, press *OK*. I use the Backup utility in advanced mode (even if it launches in wizard mode, you can select “advanced” in the first page, like you see in the following image):







You will see the following Welcome tab – press the Backup tab:







In the Backup tab, locate the “System State”:







Check the box next to the System State. Enter a name for your backup file and a path to where it will be saved (I personally prefer saving backups in physical drives other than the one containing my Operating System). You can browse to the desired path. When finished, press the “Start Backup” button.







You will then see a summary of your settings for this backup. You can append it to previous backups or replace them, as well as password-protect it. Press the Advanced button:







Check out your advanced settings, which typically will be identical to the ones shown below:







By pressing OK you return to the “Backup Job Information” summary; you then press “Start Backup” and the operation begins. Wait till it finishes, because it can take some time.


3. Launch the Registry Editor. To do so, press Windows Key + *R*, type *regedit*, press *OK*. The Registry Editor is constituted from two panes. Folders represent keys in the registry and are shown in the navigation area on the left side of the Registry Editor window. In the topic area on the right, the entries in a key are displayed. When you double-click an entry, it opens an editing dialog box.


4. Export the whole Registry. Select “My Computer” on the left pane, and then in the File menu, choose Export. The following window opens:







Make sure “All” is selected in the Export range, give your file a name, browse to the desired path (once again, my personal preference is to save backups in physical drives other than the one containing my Operating System), and click Save. You can opt to save it in text format instead of a Registration file, yet reg files can be normally opened with Notepad. The only challenge with having a reg file is that, if it gets double-clicked by accident, it will be merged into the Registry, and this is not always desirable.


5. Close the Registry Editor. Restart the computer. This time, as soon as the PC boots, keep pressing F8 until you see a menu where you can select to boot in Safe Mode. Highlight your selection and press Enter. In the next dialog box, press Yes. Your computer has just booted in Safe Mode. Launch again the Registry Editor.


6. In the left pane of the Registry Editor, locate the following key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum\Root\*TUNMP
Right-click on it and select Export. A dialog box similar to the one above will open, but this time it will have only this branch selected in the Export range. Give the file a name and a path, and save it.
Right-click on it one more time and select Permissions. The following dialog box opens:







Select the Everyone group and check the box Allow Full Control. Press OK.
Right-click on it one last time and select Delete. It’s gone!
Repeat the exact same procedure for the following keys (if they are present):
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Enum\Root\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Enum\Root\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Enum\Root\*TUNMP


7. In the left pane of the Registry Editor, locate the following key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\HardwareProfiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ROOT\*TUNMP
Right-click on it and select Export. A dialog box will again open, with this branch selected in the Export range. Give the file a name and a path, and save it.
Right-click on it one more time and select Delete.
Repeat the exact same procedure for the following keys (if they are present):
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\HardwareProfiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ROOT\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\HardwareProfiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ROOT\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\HardwareProfiles\0001\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ROOT\*TUNMP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\E ventlog\System\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\E ventlog\System\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\E ventlog\System\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\E ventlog\System\tunmp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0008
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0014
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0008
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0014
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0008
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0014
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0008
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\Clas s\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002bE10318}\0014
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceClasses\{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}\##?#ROOT#*TUNMP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\DeviceClasses\{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}\##?#ROOT#*TUNMP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Control\DeviceClasses\{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}\##?#ROOT#*TUNMP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Control\DeviceClasses\{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}\##?#ROOT#*TUNMP#0000#{ad498944-762f-11d0-8dcb-00c04fc3358c}


8. In the left pane of the Registry Editor, locate the following key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Eventlog\System
Right-click on it and select Export. A dialog box will again open, with this branch selected in the Export range. Give the file a name and a path, and save it.
Now, on the right pane, locate the Sources key and double-click it. The Edit Multi-String dialog box will open:







The Edit Multi-String dialog box has by default all its values selected (they are in blue color). You scroll and locate the tunmp entry in the box (the names are in reverse alphabetical order). You double-click and select *only * tunmp:







You press Backspace (or Delete) twice – once to erase tunmp and once more to eliminate the blank line. Press OK.
Repeat the exact same procedure for the following keys (if they are present):
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\Eventlog\System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\Eventlog\System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet004\Services\Eventlog\System


9. Reboot twice in Normal Mode, and enjoy a life free of problematic devices!


10. This is the first and only meaningful resolution in the entire Web. Due to this fact, Zazula is rightfully granted full bragging rights for the next 12 months! Geekgirl, you can now come with your beloved keys/handcuffs/whatever and lock this thread by saying that "The original poster has stated that he is not needing additional assistance - at last!" Cheers, people!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

This thread will be closed. The original poster has stated that he is not needing additional assistance


----------

